# Another Lucky Kids



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

my nephew was leaving golf practice after a bad storm the day before his practice and the road was real slippery
He lost control and over corrected and ended up rolling his car
The best part is the kid the was going to ride home with him decided to stay and practice some more
Luckily my nephew walked away without a scratch on him



















Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! so glad he is okay!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW!!

What a blessing he's okay!!

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow he is lucky, glad he came out of it without a scratch. The 1st picture looks a lot worse than the 2nd one.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea I agree with Bill. Man kids are lucky.. Our daughter rolled 3 times 180 feet down into a gulch.. She was sitting in the rear of a pathfinder coaching a girl who had her liscence just 3 days... She was coaching her how to go faster to catch up to a car load of boys...

Well the girl couldnt handle a dirt road and a 20mph curve at 50...

Our daughter ended up the worst. Bruised Spleen, bad concussion, seperated shoulder, and a knee that still bothers her to date. Man what a scary ph call from the state patrol.. They were in such a remote location even the flight for life copter got lost.. Yea flight for life copters get lost all the time in coloradoo.. They ended up 40 miles away looking for them on a state highway instead of a county road, that was the same number..

They really didnt need a copter anyway, but still for us parents we were mad at em..

There rig looked like your nephews.. Amazing they lived.

Carey


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WOW!... that is all I can say...wow!
Thank God he is OK!

Prayers for his emotional recovery
MaeJae


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Not their time yet. Glad hes ok.


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there anyway I can keep my eight-year=old eight so I don't have to think about these things?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tyandow said:


> Is there anyway I can keep my eight-year=old eight so I don't have to think about these things?


Unfortunatley...No








I keep telling our 6 year old to stop growing and his answer is "But I have to!"









Don, I'm so glad to know that your nephew came out of this in one piece! What a lucky boy!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

That's a near identical car, even the color, to one my in=laws were driving when they hit the pin end of a semi-trailer in a blizzard. They weren't that lucky in terms of injuries, but survived. The pin hit MIL in the head. She never was the same.

Very, very glad the injuries in this case were minimal. It's either your time, or it isn't.

Sluggo


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad to hear he is okay. Time for a big hug !


----------

